# Black GSD male in OR



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

AKC GERMAN SHEPHERD LARGE MALE NEEDS TO BE REHOMED.. NOT FREE!!


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

...Why would it have been flagged for removal?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

FirstTimeGSD said:


> ...Why would it have been flagged for removal?


Probably because they ask money for the dog. We have a group of obsessed flaggers here in OR who don't seem to have anything else to do. Maybe you'll find him on the Ebay site.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Probably because they ask money for the dog. We have a group of obsessed flaggers here in OR who don't seem to have anything else to do. Maybe you'll find him on the Ebay site.


I almost replied with "you think OR is bad...try AUSTIN!" but no....no I think Austin and OR are probably pretty similar


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm curious as to why they are not returning to breeder. If you find the post again, ask who the breeder is.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

I found a similar dog in a different posting. OP is this the same one?

AKC MALE GERMAN SHPHERD NOT NEUTERED. PROVEN MALE NEEDS NEW HOME


----------



## BackwoodsBBQ (Feb 18, 2011)

Ive emailed them two or three times already no response. But I smell something wrong, people who have 1,800.00 to spend on a dog usually know how to spell properly, use correct grammar and punctuation (ie not type in all caps). The way it is worded is like it is from someone whom English is not their primary language. We get a lot of adds similar to this in our area and they are scams of one sort or another usually. Two adds listed Just saying be cautious. That photo is also from many places on the internet. Just did a reverse image search. If you have a 1800.00 dollar dog you can afford a cell phone with a camera and are going to post an actual picture of it.

http://pinterest.com/amybigred/german-shepherds/
http://animaltheory.blogspot.com/2012/02/solid-black-colored-german-shepherds.html
http://www.juxtapost.com/site/perml...ack_german_shepherd_40maybe_in_a_few_years41/


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, I was also thrown off by the all caps and the 1800 claim. This ad doesn't even mention a fee.


----------



## BackwoodsBBQ (Feb 18, 2011)

http://eugene.ebayclassifieds.com/d...herd-solid-black/?ad=24108776&msg=OUT_OF_AREA
Ehh maybe i was wrong. But that picture is used all over the internet. And they do sell alot on craigslist and ebay.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LARGE JET BLACK AKC MALE GERMAN SHPHERD NOT NEUTERED. PROVEN MALE NEEDS NEW HOME. 
HE IS ABOUT 90 LB. NOW AND STILL GROWNING.
THIS WAS A EXPENSE PUPPY WITH GREAT GERMAN LINES. WE PAID OVER $1,800.00 FOR HIM
WE CAN'T KEEP HIM AND NEED TO REHOME HIM.
VERY GOOD WATCH DOG LOVES KIDS! SMART!
SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY!!!! 
YOU MUST OWN A HOME WITH A FENCE! NO EXCEPTIONS!!!

[email protected]


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks like a scam to me.


----------



## BackwoodsBBQ (Feb 18, 2011)

Its not a scam, but they are wanting 1,300 for him


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you ask who the breeder was?


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, agree. Not scam, this guy is just a clown who thinks someone is going to spend 1300 on his (unknown aged) dog. If I'm spending 1300, I'm buying one of my trainers pups.


----------



## BackwoodsBBQ (Feb 18, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Did you ask who the breeder was?


Websitehttp://www.spiegelhofgermanshepherds.com


Now thats the people selling him above. I also found Arizona black shepherds using the same picture of him or whatever dog it is on another gsd site. So who the heck knows about the picture. But what I cant find is anyone who so far verify they are akc, or ofa or any of the claims they have made about their puppy's. They had a Facebook page that only started in Jan of this year and their website has also disappeared. Again I do not know anything for certain other than nothing is certain with him at this point. They could have all the paperwork in the world they just dont seem to be very forthcoming with information.

I dont want to post where the original image is as it is another gsd site, but I have contacted the breeder whom owns or owned the dog and the picture to clarify this.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Geez, I tend to believe people..... 
But he, whoever he is, has a gorgeous head.


----------



## BackwoodsBBQ (Feb 18, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Geez, I tend to believe people.....
> But he, whoever he is, has a gorgeous head.


I used too, when we were looking for a house a while back we were almost scammed twice, only when checking property records did we find out on one of the houses, the other, i found a listing with a realty company for a completely different price. Then earlier this year, we paid to have a gsd shipped from a couple states away, even talked to the people on the phone, and arranged shipping and paid for it, we got burned. That one was our fault we will never do that again. But they had a website, sent us pictures of the paperwork and pedigree even went so far as to create a fake church and website and phone number to use as a reference... oh well.


----------

